# Laptop para Ingenieria Electrica



## vjh (Ago 19, 2010)

Soy estudiante de Ingenieria Electrica, y me voy a comprar una nueva laptop

Quiero la mejor opcion posible.

Que especificaciones deberia tener?

Algun ejemplo?

Gracias.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 19, 2010)

Bueno, es cuestión de gustos. Yo soy ingeniero industrial y tengo un eeepc 901. Llegó a estar a 149€ antes de descatalogarlo y no veo que se quede corto en nada.

Sobre "La mejor opción posible" dependerá de gustos y usos.

¿Que prefieres que la batería dure 8h o que tenga una gráfica alucinante (para matar marcianos porque para CAD con una normalita vale, salvo que trabajes en la nasa)?

¿Que sea portátil o "arratrable"?

Yo que se....


----------



## Chico3001 (Ago 19, 2010)

Si quieres lo mejor entonces compra una Allienware , pero como dudo que tu duda vaya en ese sentido te puedo comentar que las caracteristicas de la laptop dependeran del programa mas exigente que este pensando en usar en tu carrera como Autocad, Solidworks, MultiSim, etc

El 99% de las veces funciona comprar una LapTop acorde a tu presupuesto y preferencias


----------



## webster26 (Ago 19, 2010)

yo tengo una acer 5315, y soy ingeniero electronico. Esta portatil cubre mis necesidades, y esta bien para la carrera, no a habido programa que no funcione.
programas utilizados: DXP, CODEWARRRIOR, MULTISIM, BORLAND C++, AVR STUDIO, XILINX FUNDATION 10,


----------



## Elizabeth Bathory (Ago 20, 2010)

Hola, yo tengo una dell inspiron 1440.. muy buena maquina me responde muy bien.. pero hay un problema.. el unico programa que no me anda.. es el autocad 2010.. debe ser por que la maquina no tiene una buena aceleradora de video.. tambien puede ser por que le tengo windows 7.. quizas con xp ande.  de todas formas una dell puedes mandarla a costruir con las partes que quieras. pero de todas las laptop que conozco yo me quedo con la dell.. no se recalienta y te aguanta trote.. antes de esta maquina tuve otra dell y me aguanto casi 6 años.. pero un corto en la casa me le quemo la board, fue lo unico, del resto esa maquina no me molesto para nada..


----------



## ehbressan (Ago 20, 2010)

Tengo una Dell Inspiron 15D45 y es recomendable, ningùn problema.
Si querès la mejor, compra una MacBookPro. Sin palabras.
Sds.


----------



## webster26 (Sep 5, 2010)

ehbressan dijo:


> Tengo una Dell Inspiron 15D45 y es recomendable, ningùn problema.
> Si querès la mejor, compra una MacBookPro. Sin palabras.
> Sds.



Pero en una mac no funcionan todos los programas y si no tienes que conseguir los programas q son para mac


----------



## Scooter (Sep 5, 2010)

Siempre puede poner una máquina virtual o un arranque dual.


----------



## ehbressan (Sep 5, 2010)

Hay mucho software para Mac y además le podés instalar windows para los pocos programas que no corren en Mac.
Sds.


----------



## webster26 (Sep 6, 2010)

pues si pero es una mentada andar colocando windows en un mac, es un sacrilegio


----------



## ehbressan (Sep 6, 2010)

Si, tenés razón, pero las últimas Mac están preparadas para recibir la bosta guindou, quizás le den un poco de náuseas, pero anda igual, es una Mac !!
Sds.


----------



## Meliklos (Sep 10, 2010)

lo buenisimo de mac es que es dificilisimo...casi imposible que le entren virus!! ya que todo se trabaja con win!!!
no necesito limpiar mis dispositivos de almacenamiento jejeje 
(igual hay que hacerlo! uff....)


----------



## ehbressan (Sep 15, 2010)

Si, Ademàs de ser inmune a los virus, el hardware es un fierro y ni hablar del sistema operativo...
En definitiva, una maquina buena, confiable, estable, segura, etc.(con un alto valor intrinseco), con lo cual, a pesar de ser costosa, es barata .... 
Sds.


----------



## webster26 (Sep 17, 2010)

mmm mira Meliklos ya sabemos quien es la que nos contamina las maquinas ehhhhh, y todo por usar windows

ahh pero opino que te desias por lo que quieres utilizar y para que lo vas a utlizar, es la clave para comprar la portatil que deseas mi estimado vjh.


----------



## Meliklos (Sep 17, 2010)

jjaaajaa claro, claro...jajaja


----------

